# Poor Motleys?



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I purchased an Anery motley yesterday and a little disappointingly she's only about 30-40% motley... all of my other motleys are sort of 90%+ motley pattern, only losing it on the tail.. but half way down her body she reverts to regular saddles, although does have the full motley belly.

My question is, is this half motley pattern genetic? If bred with a good looking motley will the offspring be affected by the mothers poor showing of the pattern?

And finally.. why does this happen? Ive actually never seen it before, but all my motleys have been serpenco ones.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

any pics?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Bought a new camera today so will soon, but she's not much to look at to be honest.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

do you mean like my butter motley? cause thats quite normal for motleys


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah... like that.. but turns to saddles even sooner.

My lavenders, amel and caramel motleys all have the circular pattern going all the way to the tail.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

it just depends really, im picking up an amel motley where its 90% motley and from what ive seen it depends on the individual rather than the parents, ive seen heavy and not so heavy motley patterns in the same clutch. I suppose its like striped babies, some are full stripe and some broken/shorter in the same clutch


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I will post pics later, think she's a little ugly to be honest! I also took my snow stripe to a breeder to value it and he said that it was a strawberry snow stripe but then tried to convince me I wouldn't get more than £40 for him and I should sell immediately :lol2:.. that's not genetic right? Aren't snow stripes usually pinky anyway?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Athravan said:


> I will post pics later, think she's a little ugly to be honest! I also took my snow stripe to a breeder to value it and he said that it was a strawberry snow stripe but then tried to convince me I wouldn't get more than £40 for him and I should sell immediately :lol2:.. that's not genetic right? Aren't snow stripes usually pinky anyway?


Thats one of the things about snows and stripes, i like the difference it makes to the colouring, makes them more pastelly looking and both my ghost stripe and anery hurricane have some wild pinks and purples to the colour:no1:

funnily enough im picking up a snow stripe with my amel motley too:lol2:, both females, if you dont mind i wouldn't mind seeing a piccy of that one too:no1:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

My new camera is an absolute piece of junk, so much for trying a budget model. I do have some pics though but this new camera won't take pictures with any bright light everything just goes over exposed so I tried to take some of the snow stripe on a black background and it's all just bright white.. useless. No auto adjust. Anyway, I took some, but now I can't figure out how to get them off the camera... working on it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Athravan said:


> My new camera is an absolute piece of junk, so much for trying a budget model. I do have some pics though but this new camera won't take pictures with any bright light everything just goes over exposed so I tried to take some of the snow stripe on a black background and it's all just bright white.. useless. No auto adjust. Anyway, I took some, but now I can't figure out how to get them off the camera... working on it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:, i find i get best results by drawing the curtains and just letting the flash light it, that seems to give me the closest to truest colours

heres my ghost stripe and anery hurricane to show the colours a bit, somes lost in the flash(its loads more in the flesh)


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Love the stripe.. I'll trade ya for my broken anery motley! 

What defines a hurricane?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Love the stripe.. I'll trade ya for my broken anery motley!
> 
> What defines a hurricane?


 
Its the dark outline patterning around the circles of a motley, so it looks like a hurricane from above


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, christy comes on moaning about her snakes and jay comes on and makes things worse haha


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> lol, christy comes on moaning about her snakes and jay comes on and makes things worse haha


 
how have i made it worse?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Showing me your nice snakes and making me jealous! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

exactly lol


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

oh, i thought you meant by confusing with my crappy way of explaining things:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, nah you just made her feel worse by posting nice pics of urs haha


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

So is hurricane genetic or selectively bred, or pure luck?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i always find i drool over other peoples more than my own, but that could fit snakes or women:lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Athravan said:


> So is hurricane genetic or selectively bred, or pure luck?


 
selectively bred, but im sure it must have started by luck and then just worked on:no1:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

most are started by luck


----------

